# UAE dress code LAW??



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello,

According to the website below, they have a new law of dress code of dressing more respectfully. How often do they actually enforce it.


BBC News - Dubai dress code: 'Cover up', UAE women tell foreigners


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the most accurate answer would be from the authorities, we could only guess,


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you read the article? It's not about a new dress code it's about a Twitter campaign by two local girls wanting the present dress code to be enforced.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They hardly ever enforce it thankfully.

Everywhere you go, there's plenty of cleavage and lovely long tanned legs and peachy bums. 

But enough about me...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends on the neighbourhood sort of speak. You would expect more ' wear freedom' in places packed with westerns like jbr, marina, palm in dubai., but less in neighbourhoods like deira, karama. The Emirate of Sharjah you cannot and if caught fine and/or jail time. Abuse is also something to avoid. If we were to uphold the law, you should dress in a more discreet way, but some don't follow hence this mess!

All in all, men love some eye candies and therefore I strongly believe they will not enforce it that much on western neighbourhoods but this is just my opinion. It is after all a patriarchal ruling still....so people who think they are tolerating because they understand women needs think twice they are satisfying their needs.

So if you enjoy some eye candies yeah you know where to go  and lots go for eye candies!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wondering why you are asking


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> They hardly ever enforce it thankfully.
> 
> Everywhere you go, there's plenty of cleavage and lovely long tanned legs and peachy bums.
> 
> But enough about me...


Mr Gavtek, you seem to having the biggest problems to understand Muslim/Arab culture. If you like all this pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment, I suggest you move to Scotland. In fact, even Scotland is too orthodox for your disgusting mentality...I think you should move to Brazil, where its normal to wear thongs and shake their bottom in public.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

no no no said:


> Mr Gavtek, you seem to having the biggest problems to understand Muslim/Arab culture. If you like all this pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment, I suggest you move to Scotland. In fact, even Scotland is too orthodox for your disgusting mentality...I think you should move to Brazil, where its normal to wear thongs and shake their bottom in public.


Buddy, you are taking what he says far too seriously... It's a forum, take it with a grain of salt and don't get worked up over it, at least that is what I would recommend IMHO...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

no no no said:


> Mr Gavtek, you seem to having the biggest problems to understand Muslim/Arab culture. If you like all this pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment, I suggest you move to Scotland. In fact, even Scotland is too orthodox for your disgusting mentality...I think you should move to Brazil, where its normal to wear thongs and shake their bottom in public.


Why would you be thinking of me wearing a thong and shaking my bottom? Do you often have these kinds of thoughts? The image, in your head, of me, in a thong, shaking my bottom, how does that make you feel?


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm too sexy for my visa, too sexy for my villa, too sexy for the Mutawwa......


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

no no no said:


> Mr Gavtek, you seem to having the biggest problems to understand Muslim/Arab culture. If you like all this pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment, I suggest you move to Scotland. In fact, even Scotland is too orthodox for your disgusting mentality...I think you should move to Brazil, where its normal to wear thongs and shake their bottom in public.


Darn you are making me long for the days when I had a long project in Brazil. Sitting on the beach watching them bouncing bottoms with an expense account to boot. You really have mot experienced life till you have been on a beach in Brazil, but you seem to already know that


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Rio & Sao Paulo is on my bucket list lol ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

OP might want to have a look at Sharjah... or maybe Ajman  Think he might like the Kapinski out there something tells me.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Rio & Sao Paulo is on my bucket list lol ...


Sao Paulo is a big city much like many others in the world, I would certainly not spend holiday time or money there (more than a day). Rio on the other hand, well is Rio, really nothing else like it. If you want to get a little off the most beaten path and cannot speak the language Salvador Bahia is very nice too. The rest of Brazil is pretty tough to visit if you cannot communicate in Portuguese

:focus:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

saraswat said:


> Buddy, you are taking what he says far too seriously... It's a forum, take it with a grain of salt and don't get worked up over it, at least that is what I would recommend IMHO...




I suspect the poster thinks we are taking him far too seriously.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

no no no said:


> Mr Gavtek, you seem to having the biggest problems to understand Muslim/Arab culture. If you like all this pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment, I suggest you move to Scotland. In fact, even Scotland is too orthodox for your disgusting mentality...I think you should move to Brazil, where its normal to wear thongs and shake their bottom in public.


And if you don't wish to live in a society that condones "pervertness, anti-family, sinful and lustful environment" then don't move to Dubai! This place is right up there just behind Bangkok and Angeles City for decadent behavior availability.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I suspect the poster thinks we are taking him far too seriously.


I suspect he isnt...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I suspect he isnt...




don't you bet on it..

Why would a Muslim from Pakistan have to ask about clothes, alcohol, sex and then tut tut?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

He is probably someone who lives the real Muslim teachings to the letter. And based on his reactions he got offended by some comments. After all making jokes about someone values is offensive. Some might not see that way, but those who have lived with people with different cultures and religions know what I mean.

put yourself in his shoes. In Christianism we have the same teachings as well. 


May be in his view a Muslim country should not tolerate pork, alcohol and other stuff forbidden. He is not wrong to think that way, but the reality is completely different.

I was impressed that Brazil was mentioned and he is right. If you wanna see beautiful women on the beach you should go to Brazil. Any beach will do.
And yes women like man who wears a speedo on the beach 




MaidenScotland said:


> don't you bet on it..
> 
> Why would a Muslim from Pakistan have to ask about clothes, alcohol, sex and then tut tut?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

AC is gone bad again...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> He is probably someone who lives the real Muslim teachings to the letter. And based on his reactions he got offended by some comments. After all making jokes about someone values is offensive. Some might not see that way, but those who have lived with people with different cultures and religions know what I mean.
> 
> put yourself in his shoes. In Christianism we have the same teachings as well.
> 
> ...





Or maybe someone who likes to troll


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote for troll. Everyone of his postings seems designed to provoke.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Another character banned. Wonder what he will come back as next?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Another character banned. Wonder what he will come back as next?




an Irish priest,


----------

